
Show HN: iPhone case that mutes your microphone - kevando
My friend and I designed an iPhone case that mutes all the microphones so even if someone did remote turn on your mic, this could mute it.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;kevando&#x2F;airstrip-zero" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;kevando&#x2F;airstrip-zero</a>
======
mrfusion
Great idea. You should make it always muted and the user could flip a switch
or slide something to ummute.

Also why not do a full privacy case? Sliding cover for cameras. Maybe faraday
cage?

~~~
kevando
oh man thats intense. we plan to release the CAD so hopefully someone can take
it to that next level!

------
erklik
A great idea and something i would definitely buy. However, its crazy that we
are at a stage where we have to willfully sabotage our devices to feel safe.

------
szay87
Does it work for phone calls?

~~~
kevando
That's a bit tricky. We figured it the kickstarter gets a good response we
will make that better. As it stands, the iphone has several mics and the os
uses which ever has the best audio

